# z906



## Fraggerick (14. Januar 2012)

Moinsen,

ich weis das das system schrott ist. aber:


mein altes system ist ein 5.1 aldi system von 2001 für unter 100 der damals gültigen währung 

dummerweise gibt da langsam das kabel zum center den geist auf, und die kabel sind fest an den boxen.


das system steht im wohnzimmer, da steht auch mein schreibtisch. wird an glotze, gaystation und rechner angeschlossen. ist also nur für bluerays, spiele und normales TV da.

musik, wenn überhaupt mal an wg-partys, und dann hauptsache laut+bass.

ich steh kurz vor meinem BA, setz dann aber wohl noch den MA drauf, bin also noch ~3 jahr student mit nix geld. dann steht aber ein umzug und ne trennung von arbeitszimmer und wohnzimmer an. ins wohnzimmer kommt dann ne richtige anlage, und das z906 kommt an den rechner ins arbeitszimmer.


sehe ich das richtig, das unter den gegebene gesichtspunkten das z906 die beste wahl ist?

würds mir dann heut nachmittag im mediamarkt holen. saturn hat das für 269, dann wirds mediamarkt auch nicht teurer verkaufen...


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Januar 2012)

Ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich würde noch nen Fuffie drauflegen und gleich das Edifier S550 nehmen.


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Januar 2012)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich würde noch nen Fuffie drauflegen und gleich das Edifier S550 nehmen.


 
japp, da kann ich aber nur den rechner und keine digitalen quellen anschließen... wäre sonnst auch meine wahl.


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. Januar 2012)

Jopp, dan wirds für deinen Gebrauch wohl das beste sein.
Schon mal die Anlagen von Teufel angeschaut?


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Januar 2012)

Bei Teufel brauchste auch wieder einen Decoder. Logitech sind afaik die einzigen mit digitalen Eingängen "out of the box".


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2012)

Ja, wenn du unbedingt 5.1 haben willst, sind die z906 die einzige (und somit auch beste  ) Wahl. Kritiker werden natürlich sagen, dass da analoge Sets für 150-200€ nicht schlechter klingen werden, aber es ist absolut okay, vor allem wenn Du bisher ein Set für "nur" 100€ hattest.


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du unbedingt 5.1 haben willst, sind die z906 die einzige (und somit auch beste  ) Wahl. Kritiker werden natürlich sagen, dass da analoge Sets für 150-200€ nicht schlechter klingen werden, aber es ist absolut okay, vor allem wenn Du bisher ein Set für "nur" 100€ hattest.


 
joa, ich weis ^^ ich hab auch überlegt mir auf ebay ein gebrauchtes stereo"system" zu kaufen.... ABER: das fände ich, gerade in spielen, uncool :-/ 5.1 macht halt mehr spass...

habs mir dann grad doch nicht gekauft, ich wart auf montag, dann macht der mm-onlineshop auf, ggf gibts dann wieder geschenkkarten für weniger als sie wert sind...


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Januar 2012)

mm hat grad das hier -> Pioneer HTP-071 - www.pioneer.de fürs gleiche geld...

dann würde eine fernbedienung mehr im wohnzimmer liegen und somit wäre der waf niedriger... das ist mir aber soweit latte... wichtiger:

hab ich mit dem ding einen mehr-wert? ich weis zwar nicht wie pioneer aus 200watt leistungsaufnahme 600watt musik machen will... aber... hei ...  ich denk bei logitech ist das nicht anderst ^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Die Watt sind eh hirnrissig, da sie rein gar nix aussagen - außer dass Du mit zB nur 5W natürlich kein 30m² Zimmer beschallen kannst. Das sind oft nur theoretische Watt-Leistungsspitzen, die für ein paar Millisekunden aufgebaut werden. Ein normaler Stereverstärker zB liefert effektiv vielleicht 80W pro Box, und da kriegst Du schon nen Hörschaden, wenn Du den Verstärker mehr als 50% aufdrehst und dabei vor der Box stehst  

Zu dem Angebot: Der receiver wird halt der allerbilligste von Pioneer sein, da könnte die ein oder andere Sache "fehlen", und die Boxen sind natürlich auch unterste Klasse - es KANN sogar sein, dass die schwächer klingen als das z906, das ist aber schwer zu sagen... Dafür hast Du dann aber ein paar mehr Anschlüsse und kannst auch mal ein besseres Boxenset an den Receiver anschließen. Wobei da auch die Frage ist, was da noch geht, denn in der Anleitung von dem Set steht auch, dass man für die hinteren Boxen einen eigenen Verstärker anschließen muss - ich vermute mal, der wird dann da dabei sein. Aber das zeigt, wie knapp bemessen die wahre Leistung ist. http://docs.pioneer.eu/Manuals/HTP_071_ARC8015_manual/GetPDF.ashx 

Es gibt aber ein großes Problem, jedenfalls eventuell: hast Du eine Soundkarte im PC, die Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect kann? Wenn nein, dann kannst Du den PC nur in Stereo an den Receiver anschließen, denn ohne eine der genannten Techniken hast Du bei digitaler Verbdinung keinen Surroundsound bei Games, und analog anschließen geht ja nicht, denn so ein Receiver hat im Gegensatz zu einem PC-Boxenset so gut wie nie Anschlüsse, um den PC analog (per 3 Steckern in die Sondkarte) zu verbinden. Das z906 ist wiederum primär für PC und hat natürlich diese 3 Stecker. Was aber evlt. ginge: PC per HDMI an den Receiver und vom Receiver dann wiederum zum Monitor - wenn Du den HDMI-Out aber an Deinen LCD-TV anschließen willst, ginge das nicht. Oder sind PC-Monitor und LCD-TV das gleiche Gerät bei Dir?

ps: ne Fernbedienung mehr hast Du so oder so, denn das Logitech z906 hat auch ne FB


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Januar 2012)

ja, ich war heut da, wenn das logitech billig wirkt, dann wirkt das pioneer noch viel billiger 

es wird das logitech, da schließ ich dann einfach rechner über die 3 kabel und kabelreciever und playsie über opitsches kabel (grad bei lidel für 2,99!) an... dann muss weibchen nur so lange auf den "input" knopf an der fernbedienung drücken bis ton kommt 

MM hat aber grad nur den aussteller da... also amazon...

danke an euch


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Januar 2012)

gekauft und happy, der klang ist geschätzt drölf mal besser als der von meinem alten system, die playsie ist drann und liefert "bombastischen-sound" ... grad gestern in "the pacific" die erste folge geguckt, das hört sich echt so an, als würde man mitten im regen stehen 

ein problem bissher: musik klingt vergleichsweise schwach, ist es besser den upmix auf 5.1 vom rechner machen zu lassen (windows geräteeinstellung) oder den vom soundsystem machen zu lassen?

und noch eines: in filmen, die ich vom rechner übertrage, fehlen die stimmen. also, umgebungsmusik und rumgeballer ist da, nur die dialoge fehlen... vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2012)

Bei Musik musst Du testen - ingesamt leiden diese Systeme halt darunter, dass es wegen der kleinen Satellitenboxen eine klangliche Lücke zwischen den MItten und dem Bass gibt - der Sub versucht das teils dann zu übernehmen, so dass wiederum der "echte" Bass in Mitleidenschaft gerät, weil die Bassmembran sozusagen zwei Dinge gleichzeitig tun "muss"

Vlt teste auch mal mit der Bass-Trennfrequenz, ob es sich dann besser anhört. Wegen des Auffüllens kannst Du es ja selber ausprobieren. Vergleiche auch mal wie es ohne Auffüllen klingt. Vor allem musst Du aufpassen, dass Du wirklich ein normales Auffüllen ausgewählt hast und kein Pseudo-Surround, bei dem mit Effekten versucht wird, dass hinten der Sound anders klingt als vorne, damit man meint, es sei wirklich "Surround"

Wegen der Filme: geht denn der Center? Oder bleibt der komplett stumm? Hast Du mal einen Surroundtest per Treibersoftware gemacht, bei dem jede Box einzeln angesprochen wird?


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Januar 2012)

ja, problem gefunden. einfach den upmix in windows einschalten und den vom z906 ausschalten. dann haben spiele und filme auf einmal stimmen und die musik klingt auch in ordnung.

thx, ich denk, das passt so weit


----------

